# sim cards



## uksmoker (Jun 22, 2008)

hey just a quickkie , sim cards look like they have gold on um is this the case?, thanxs for those who take time to reply,kev


----------



## uksmoker (Jun 22, 2008)

also battery seem to have gold connectors to, can u process theses also


----------



## Buzz (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Kev,

I guess you could but you would need hundreds of them to make it anywhere near worthwhile.

The plating on them is very very thin.

Buzz


----------



## uksmoker (Jun 22, 2008)

chears buzz,i carnt wait to do my first run a bit away yet tho, so simcards are ok to cut rd the gold bits and chuck them in there also with the rest ov the stuff, also i took apart a fruit machine and tryed to get pics up ov the boards cuz dont look like anygold just all silver or solder i guess , but i hear the chips have gold inside is this only sum chips or all? chears agin


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 22, 2008)

Sim cards strip nicely in AP. Some have multiple layers of gold.


----------



## Scott2357 (Jun 22, 2008)

R&B,

About how much gold would be in 1000 sim cards?


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm not sure. The most I ever did was 300. Much of the gold got dissolved and went into another AP batch so I didn't get yield data. The surface area of gold on the sim cards varies widely. 

I would love to have a pile of them. They strip really clean.


----------



## Scott2357 (Jun 22, 2008)

The reason I asked is 1000 just sold on ebay for $69 including shipping. I didn't think they were worth that much so didn't bid.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jun 22, 2008)

Recycle.net has them priced at $16-32/pound. I don't know what they base their prices on, some of them seem really bizarre.

As with most good e-scrap, your'e probably looking at a few grams per pound tops. 1000 sims is probably only a few ounces. Lot's of speculation here, don't base your decisions on my fuzzy math.


----------



## JustinNH (Jun 24, 2008)

Ive processes 10 or so '3G' ones and they seemed to be nicely plated as they completely stripped off in nice foils in AP. It wasn't enough for me to do a yield or anythign and the foils just went into a pile with others. 
In the middle of the gold plating, one of the foils looks kinda like a golden cat converter haha

Also, Ive been gettign toner contacts from printers from my work lately. Not a lot but each one has 2 half square inch gold contacts and they also strip nicely in AP.


----------

